# Popular Chemical Spray Combinations



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I believe there was a topic similar to this in the past but wasn't quite able to find it, and I figured others could benefit from this as well. I purchased the 20V Chapin Backpack sprayer this past year and have started applying my own chemicals with decent success. I see around this forum, on YouTube, etc people combining different chemicals into a single application. I also know, however you cannot simply just mix any chemical together and expect it to mix correctly (jar test). However, I want to get more out of my time spraying just PGR, Pre-Em, etc.

So my question is- what are some of the tried and true combinations that you spray regularly on your yard? What mix rates do you use? Why do you mix these together/what is the thought process behind it? I'm looking to learn more about this topic to get more out of my applications!

My thoughts are also if it gains enough traction, @Ware can pin as a popular thread as a post to refer to later.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Princep 4L at 0.75oz per 1k, prodiamine 0.27oz (0.75lb/acre), and monument at 10-15grams per acre. I sprayed this for my winter pre/post-em application.

I've also done Princep at 0.75oz/1k and prodiamine at 1.75lb/acre.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I've only done it once so far. But Celsius WG and MSO(methylated seed oil) is supposed to be a good combo. The MSO helps break down barrier on the leaf tissue so it can absorb the Celsius better. At least that what the gentleman at SiteOne told me.

I used the medium label rate of Celsius and added 1 oz of MSO per gallon of water needed to spray Celsius on my yard.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Celcius + mso is a great combination. 1 oz mso per gallon sounds high, though. I think the celcius label calls for a third of an ounce.

When it's hot i switch out nis for mso.

This time of year I'm mixing celcius with dismiss, no mso or nis. Hi rate c and low rate d. Gets grassy, broadleaf, and sedges in one shot.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> Celcius + mso is a great combination. 1 oz mso per gallon sounds high, though. I think the celcius label calls for a third of an ounce.


Would be interested in the MSO ratio per gallon. The 1 oz per gallon is what the man at SiteOne told me, best I remember. I used around 5 oz in roughly 5 gallons of water to spray 4700 sq ft lawn last app. With the small amount left over I feel I was pretty close to 1 oz of MSO per 1000 sq ft. Did my app 10 days ago and haven't seen any ill affects on the turf.. but haven't really noticed any dead weeds yet either. I know Celsius is a slow kill but I should start noticing something pretty soon right?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Celsius by itself show me it is working 14-21 days later. If I need faster effects, Celsius is combined with Speedzone or Dismiss or Quicksilver. Quicksilver is Carfentrazone, the stuff that makes Speedzone more than just Three Way ester. Quicksilver is my preferred additive when spraying in hotter weather. Most lawns tolerate it without scorching. It does do some damage to sedges, so I add it to Certainty for faster action in hotter weather.

1 oz per gallon of MSO in a broadcast spray mix is not excessive. There are risks if that is used as a spot spray. Mostly because I have seen time and time again that a spot spray will apply the equivalent of 2-4 gallons per 1000 sq ft unless it is being applied through a @dfw_pilot style hand piece or else my regulated and gauged hand piece. The twist to adjust nozzles just put out a lot of liquid in a small spot.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I defer to greendoc.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I tend to leave out Dismiss once it gets over 85. Switch to Quicksilver at that time. Dismiss is my favorite for heating up a spray when it is under 80 and there is no sun. It can be rather burning if applied in hot weather. My normal way to use it involves making 3 4 oz per acre applications putting down the last one before it gets over 85.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

What is everyone spraying with their PGR? I've seen iron, fertilizer, and others mentioned. I'd love to add a little more to my PGR apps to back more punch.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> What is everyone spraying with their PGR? I've seen iron, fertilizer, and others mentioned. I'd love to add a little more to my PGR apps to back more punch.


I add FAS to mine.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyone spraying with their PGR? I've seen iron, fertilizer, and others mentioned. I'd love to add a little more to my PGR apps to back more punch.
> ...


Are you going to be making the transition to FEature? My grass is still ridiculously green from the application I made almost 20 days ago. BTW @cnet24 I'd recommend giving it a shot if you haven't. Use 2 oz/M.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > cnet24 said:
> ...


I'm definatley interested in trying it out but I already have a lot of FAS left(thanks a lot @Mightyquinn :lol. I currently only spray it in my backyard where there is no concrete to stain. I also haven't quite honed in on the ideal dosage because I haven't really noticed a drastic increase in green yet. Through I have only used FAS 3 times now (2 this year).


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn do you have a link for this? And I'm guessing this is an iron product based on the clever product name?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

cnet24 said:



> @Colonel K0rn do you have a link for this? And I'm guessing this is an iron product based on the clever product name?


No joke here, MQ and I got our 3# bags from ePest Hero. $20 and free shipping.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Greendoc I have 2,4D and also some Celsius. If I were going to buy one container of herbicide that would add to the above mix and or would use by itself to control wedges, would you choose Dismiss or Certainty?

I'm leaning toward Dismiss because it can be used in beds. I plan on ultimately getting both but can only afford one or the other right now.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


I've got ya covered for one round if you want to try it. I work in Apex and can bring it tomorrow if ya PM for my location....
I had never gotten results with FAS like I have with this....


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Steverino said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Another satisfied customer  Credit goes to Greendoc. Not tagging him because he's probably got a butt ton of notifications.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Steverino said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


My answer to that is a resounding hell yes. Pm inbound.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Greendoc I have 2,4D and also some Celsius. If I were going to buy one container of herbicide that would add to the above mix and or would use by itself to control wedges, would you choose Dismiss or Certainty?
> 
> I'm leaning toward Dismiss because it can be used in beds. I plan on ultimately getting both but can only afford one or the other right now.


I would lean towards Dismiss as well. Celsius+Dismiss is another one of my mixes for a lawn with high weeds. In most cases, I am also combining Dismiss with Certainty because Certainty is so slow. 3 applications of Dismiss at 4 oz per acre equivalent starts to act as a preemergent against further emergence of sedges and many other weeds. The 6-8 oz applications are just too hard on the grass.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn @Steverino I must have missed the FEature thread... has this totally replaced your FAS applications w/ PGR? Or are you just subbing in the FEature product as your iron portion of the FAS recipe and still using the Ammonium Sulfate?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Good thread. I love seeing what concoctions people use on their lawns.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an online source for FEature?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> @Colonel K0rn @Steverino I must have missed the FEature thread... has this totally replaced your FAS applications w/ PGR? Or are you just subbing in the FEature product as your iron portion of the FAS recipe and still using the Ammonium Sulfate?@Colonel K0rn
> I believe FEature has amonium sulfate already in it. it is a 6-0-0 formula. someone correct me if i am wrong. I have to advise to be cautious when mixing feature with GreenCounty Products. I did a tank mix with RGS-HUMIC- and Air8 all at high rate and mixed FEature with it at 2 oz per 1000. my drive way didnt like it at all. I have pictures if anyone is interested. I have heard great NON Staining results that come from Feature with PGR. Just be careful mixing other chemicals in the tank. FEature can be found on ebay or I have used these people
> 
> ADMIN DELETE THIS POST I JAKED IT UP


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I must have missed the FEature thread... has this totally replaced your FAS applications w/ PGR? Or are you just subbing in the FEature product as your iron portion of the FAS recipe and still using the Ammonium Sulfate?


I believe FEature has amonium sulfate already in it. it is a 6-0-0 formula. someone correct me if i am wrong. I have to advise to be cautious when mixing FEature with GreenCounty Products. I did a tank mix with RGS-HUMIC- and Air8 all at high rate and mixed FEature with it at 2 oz per 1000. 
My drive way didnt like it at all. IT Stained. I have pictures if anyone is interested. 
I have heard great NON Staining results that come from Feature with PGR. Just be careful mixing other chemicals or products in the tank. FEature can be found on ebay or I have used these people  here I recieved my product in 3 days.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

I was looking for something to spike Celsius with. Its great, but very slow. I saw GreenDoc state he mixes Quicksilver to get a quicker result.. I try to be patient, but I prefer quicker results. I just noticed a new variant of Dismiss out on the market. (new to me). It adds the active ingredient found in Quicksilver. albeit lower concentration

Dismiss NxT. Carfentrazone-ethyl - 3.53% Sulfentrazone - 31.77%. .

Traditional Dismiss Sulfentrazone 39.6%

Compared to Quicksilver Carfentrazone-ethyl - 21.3%

I figured it would be safe to tank mix with celsius (Dismiss NXT), and it is also labeled for sedges ( wider application indication). It is also on sale on DoMyOwn with 10% off equating to 116. Quicksilver 145 dollars. Greendoc cautioned with temp considerations with dismiss. I am wondering with a lower Sulfentrazone %, would it be less stressful on the turf if temps are near the window of caution.

My turf types currently are common bermuda and St. Aug. Seems like a winner to me, but suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Stick to the Quicksilver. There is enough Sulfentrazone in the Dismiss NXT to scorch the St Augustine and Bermuda. I apply Dismiss with Celsius and Methylated Seed Oil with the understanding that there will be extensive scorching, but the turf will recover. Quicksilver does not cause increased damage on its own if applied with Methylated Seed Oil as is often needed with Celsius. According to the label, not even nonionic surfactant is supposed to be mixed with Dismiss unless you are willing to accept injury.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

thank you greendoc. In your opinoin, how long is the bounce back from scorching say on SA. I know its variable best on turf health, but just in general. I currently have no sedge remedy other than buying small packs of sedgehammer (paying a premium locally). I could spray early in AM to avoid the heat issue.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It takes 3-4 weeks for all of the scorching to go away on St Augustine. That is one grass I try not to ever damage. Other sedge remedy that I like is Image(Imazaquin). This is a long forgotten product, but it is very effective is used correctly. You are supposed to broadcast apply and then water it in a day later. This one goes down into the soil where the tubers of the sedges are and can stay in soil for months. It also has a substantial growth regulator effect on the grass that can turn into damage if the turf is not healthy.

Unfortunately, spraying at a time when it is cooler and then having the temperature rise later in the day or next day does not get around the heat issue. I have two different sets of weed control programs. One is for when there is no rain, high temperatures and mostly sunny weather. There is another program for cloudy weather and cooler weather. Quicksilver is part of the hot weather program. I use it with Image as well. One of the complaints about Image is how slow it works and how it seems that the weed is still alive weeks later. That is because Image is an intense growth regulator for weeds. The old way to use Image was with MSMA on Bermuda and Zoysia. The MSMA would quickly scorch off the tops of the Nutsedge and Kyllinga while growth regulation from the Image would set in. Without MSMA being legal outside of golf courses, I use either Dismiss or Quicksilver to get that scorching effect needed. Quicksilver will scorch Sedges. The good people at FMC told me to tank mix my sedge controls with Quicksilver to get the rapid damage to sedges. Prior to that, I would have to do a lot of "splainin" as to why the sedges were not turning brown a week after I treated. People were used to what MSMA would do.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn What did I miss here? What is this combination? FAS? Feature? I am assuming these are Iron products to green up the yard? You got a link to the thread this was discussed?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @Colonel K0rn What did I miss here? What is this combination? FAS? Feature? I am assuming these are Iron products to green up the yard? You got a link to the thread this was discussed?


FEature was a product that @Greendoc brought to our attention in MQ's Liquid Lawn Fertilizing thread. This is the link to the post where GD mentioned it, and a few of us ordered it from ePestHero. Price is affordable, and I've had really good results with it. I'm going to have to wait for things to dry out a bit before I can even get out and spray anything. I can't even cut most of the yard right now due to downright soupy conditions, with over 3.25" of rain predicted to fall within the next 10 days thanks to TS Alberto. I'm hoping it goes further west, and makes landfall near TX coast or along LA or MS so my boy @thegrassfactor can get some rain in Knoxville.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn Oh nice thanks. So is this a direct alternative to FAS or any other iron products?

Well the wether for us has been a complete disaster for me on making a decision for doing anything. For the last 2 weeks I don't think i've seen a prediction of rain of 50% or higher for every day it seems. I think it's rained once lightly and then once yesterday with a downpour. It's completely screwed up my plans to level and I don't know what to do anymore haha. Well he should have gotten some rain from the mess yesterday at least.


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

From what I understand MSMA doesn't mix well. I have identified the stuff growing in my yard as "large crabgrass". I also have a couple other things that need to be taken care of. 
I guess my question is how would a mixture of Celsius and speed zone compare with msma for the eradication of crabgrass. Temps are mid to upper 80s in MS right now.

Can you mix MSMA with anything else?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

coreymays22 said:


> From what I understand MSMA doesn't mix well. I have identified the stuff growing in my yard as "large crabgrass". I also have a couple other things that need to be taken care of.
> I guess my question is how would a mixture of Celsius and speed zone compare with msma for the eradication of crabgrass. Temps are mid to upper 80s in MS right now.
> 
> Can you mix MSMA with anything else?


This is what I used to use commercially for taking down large grassy weeds. MSMA 11/2-2 oz, Simazine 0.5 oz + Label rate of Image(Imazaquin). Crabgrass and Goosegrass that has turned perennial from being in a frost free area dead.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a different question related to this thread not discussed yet- what is the difference between a NIS & Methylated Seed Oil? When do you use each? I've seen many labels require a NIS, but never seen mention of methylated seed oil.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I have a different question related to this thread not discussed yet- what is the difference between a NIS & Methylated Seed Oil? When do you use each? I've seen many labels require a NIS, but never seen mention of methylated seed oil.


I think MSO promotes better herbicide absorption but can also cause damage to desirable crops if applied during hot temps.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > @Colonel K0rn What did I miss here? What is this combination? FAS? Feature? I am assuming these are Iron products to green up the yard? You got a link to the thread this was discussed?
> ...


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

What would be a good product to combine with Celsius to spray my Zoysia lawn. It was sodded about 1 month ago and has rooted well. But it has some weeds in it that I want to get rid of. Since it is in the 80's in NC where I live, would you go Celsius plus Quicksilver? Should I use MSO or NIS in the hotter weather? Don't want to scorch my new lawn.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm sure someone else will chime in but one month old sod might be too young for a weed killer like Celsius. Check the label before applying in regards to sod.

What are you targeting to kill? Celsius has a broad range of control and will probably kill 90% of weeds in your zoysia.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> What would be a good product to combine with Celsius to spray my Zoysia lawn. It was sodded about 1 month ago and has rooted well. But it has some weeds in it that I want to get rid of. Since it is in the 80's in NC where I live, would you go Celsius plus Quicksilver? Should I use MSO or NIS in the hotter weather? Don't want to scorch my new lawn.


Quicksilver is a safe for really young Bermuda, so going to assume it's compatable with soded zoysia.

Why not just hit the weeds with a three way amine? Does the Celsius label say anything about the plant reaching a certain level of maturity before application?

I think it says something about waiting a few weeks after sprigging, so I would think rooted zoysia would be safe. You can always spot apply to test.


----------



## dwells97 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I will check the label on the Celsius.

I am trying to kill some braodleafs, sedge and crabgrass. These seemed to have come back from the prior lawn. Doesn't seem to have come from the new sod.

Can you tell me what would be considered a three way amine? I'm new to this.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dwells97 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will check the label on the Celsius.
> 
> I am trying to kill some braodleafs, sedge and crabgrass. These seemed to have come back from the prior lawn. Doesn't seem to have come from the new sod.
> 
> Can you tell me what would be considered a three way amine? I'm new to this.


Anything with 2,4d, MCPP, and dicamba.

Trimec would be an easy example. There are other less concentrated versions - ortho weed b gone for example.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I wouldn't even think of spraying anything on new Zoysia that's a month old. I'm no expert but it says on pretty much every herbicide not to apply to newly seeded or sodded grass. Just put fertilizer down instead and choke those weeds off  treat what lives in the fall.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I plan on mowing tomorrow morning. It will also be my first time applying T-Nex. I was wondering if I can mix it with TCS Amp XC iron as well as fertilize with granular Lesco 21-0-0?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Suaverc118 what details do you have on that TCS Amp product? Looks interesting.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@cnet24 , what kind of info do you need? What I can say is its recommended to be used along with fertilizer or on its own. I've used it twice and I've noticed a difference in the color of my grass and I love it. I also know it's Lesco's brand. Oh and I believe it's .5 teaspoon for 1 gallon of water.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Suaverc118 it just caught my attention since it is an iron/humic combo. I haven't seen a product like that mentioned around here and it caught my attention. I'm getting iron through my FEature/PGR mix, but adding in Humic never crossed my mind.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> @Suaverc118 it just caught my attention since it is an iron/humic combo. I haven't seen a product like that mentioned around here and it caught my attention. I'm getting iron through my FEature/PGR mix, but adding in Humic never crossed my mind.


I put down a tank mix of FEAture and Humic12 last night with no issue. I am always careful about over spray on my sidewalks and driveway no matter what the label says so it was a non-issue for me.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> @Suaverc118 it just caught my attention since it is an iron/humic combo. I haven't seen a product like that mentioned around here and it caught my attention. I'm getting iron through my FEature/PGR mix, but adding in Humic never crossed my mind.


I couldn't find a label to look at application rate but from the bag, 0.4% iron is on the very low end of things anyways.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I guess you won't know unless you try right?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Is it safe to combine Celsius, PGR, and Prosolutions 15-0-0 with 6% iron?


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Mixed these two last night and sprayed 12 gallons on the entire yard. (2.5 acres)
5 oz per gal of spectracide 
1 oz per gal of msma

Temps were coming down from low 90s as I was spraying and then we are supposed to stay in 80s the rest of the week.
Hoping for good results!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I just tested spot treatment yesterday with mixing solitaire, MSM (NOT MSMA), and dicambra. Will try to remember to report back. Similar to some posts above, I have crabgrass that has gone perennial. i've tried image before with mixed results, but a lot of it is the crappy ready to use bottles stopped working when they got down to half full/empty.

I put down a broadcast of sethoxydim three weeks ago, and am trying to avoid using the same chemicals over and over to hopefully keep the weeds guessing, so to speak.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Next day, I had some weeds completely burned up (goose grass, I think). The others are starting to wilt a little. 
Had another day in low 90s, but all the Bermuda seems to be ok so far.

Will spot spray more in another week and post of pics of the fatalities LoL


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Is it safe to combine Celsius, PGR, and Prosolutions 15-0-0 with 6% iron?


I would make to applications for this. Pgr and iron together and the Celsius I would spray separate.


----------

